# Baby cockatiel



## Jen144 (Nov 24, 2008)

I've been handraising this cockatiel since day one, and I want to make sure that she is developing well for her age? Her eyes are pretty much fully open and she's JUST starting to get pinfeathers under her skin. She's 11 days old today.
Pretty hard to get clear photos of her as she's always wriggling around, but here's the best ones I could get:










__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

OK...she looks stunted. You can tell this by looking at the proportions of the head.

Here is a link that has pix's at the bottom of cockatiel chicks growing. Click on each for a larger size: http://justcockatiels.weebly.com/watch-me-grow.html

She does not look dehydrated, so my guess is that the formula may not be thick enough. At this age I would make it the consistency of babyfood applesause, and feed 10% of body weight at each feeding, allowing the crop to empty prior to the next feeding.


----------

